# polybag thickness - should I go with 1mil or 2mil



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

Quick question for anyone that's done shipping of their products.....i'm thinking of ordering uline polybags to cover my shirts during shipping and was wondering is there a noticeable difference in 1mm and 2mm bags? Which would you resommend using?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: polybag thickness*

For shirts, 1mm is fine. If you'll be shipping hard items, or items with points or corners, then 2mm (or a box )


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: polybag thickness*

I think there is a noticeable difference.

Personally, I like the 2mil better. The 1mil kind of feels like saran wrap to me and I get a "cheap" feeling anytime I get something in the 1mil.

The price difference isn't that much, and I think *every* little bit counts.

I think it also depends on what kind of shirts you're shipping. If you print custom orders for customers, and you're shipping them their order, I don't think it's a big deal.

On the other hand, if you've got your own brand, site, etc. and you're shipping those shirts to individual customers, I think the thicker 2mil is better. Also, if you've got retail accounts and you're shipping your branded shirts to a store, I'd go with the 2mil in that instance also.


----------



## Shredder Dog (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I personally like heavier poly bags. I just ordered 2.75 MIL recycled poly bags from National Envelope. They have a stock envelope that is 12 x 15 and it only has a 1,000 min, the price is only about $0.24 each.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We bought the 1mm unline bags and will be ordering 2mm for certain next time. The 1mm does the job most of the time but when stuffing XL shirts in, it sometimes tears the flap over portion. The bag itself is ok but as someone else noted, it does feel pretty close to saran wrap. If I could do it over, I'd spring for the 2mm.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

raise said:


> The 1mm does the job most of the time but when stuffing XL shirts in, it sometimes tears the flap over portion.


Get the next size up bag. The mailer bags serve a single function -- protect the contents during shipping. 2mil is overkill for shipping a t-shirt. It's not like the contents are fragile.

The last batch I got was 1mm and they're working out just fine. Unless I get reports that they bags disintegrated in transit, I'll stick to 1mm.

I paid $20 for 500 ($.04 each).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Get the next size up bag. The mailer bags serve a single function -- protect the contents during shipping. 2mil is overkill for shipping a t-shirt. It's not like the contents are fragile.
> 
> The last batch I got was 1mm and they're working out just fine. Unless I get reports that they bags disintegrated in transit, I'll stick to 1mm.
> 
> I paid $20 for 500 ($.04 each).


Where do you get your bags from?


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Where do you get your bags from?


I'm not sure where he got his from, but we use Uline.com, they have GREAT prices. They have 1mil and 2mil polybags pretty cheap for a case of 1000 ($30-50) and they have polybags w/ fold over flaps, also in 1mil and 2mil, for slightly more.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Where do you get your bags from?


They guy from NY on ebay. ichun something or other. He's got multiple listings at different prices so be careful and do the math.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you guys having the Polybags custom printed for these prices?


----------

